# Llufa



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

¡Hola a todos!

Veo la página de Wikipedia sobre el Día de los Santos Inocentes y usa la palabra "llufa" con que nunca me he encontrado antes.

Supuestamente es un muñeco de papel.

Al buscarla aquí no hubo nada sobre la palabra, pero entonces la busqué en Google y me dijo que fue una palabra catalana que significa un pedo silencioso, que a mí me suena un poco extraño.

Por eso me quiero asegurar de que sí es una palabra Española - o por lo menos se usa por los españoles - y que significa lo que dice en Wikipedia, antes de usarla y hacerme parecer tonto.

Así que, ¿alguien me puede clarificar eso por favor?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Tiene ambos significados

*Llufa*

Saludos.


----------



## chics

Hola 

En catalán tenemos dos palabras para "pedo", simplificando mucho: *llufa* se refiere al olor, y *pet* al sonido. Esto sólo se usa en catalán, si se hace en castellano se considera una palabra catalana insertada. Este es el significado que has encontrado en el buscador.

Pero *llufa* tiene otro significado, como te ha señalado Trastolillo. Se trata de un muñeco recortado en papel, típicamente en una revista o diario viejo, que se cuelga con un celo a la espalda de tantas víctimas como sea posible, como broma, el día de los inocentes. Se suelen confeccionar a gran escala, así. En Cataluña usamos esta misma palabra en catalán y en castellano, más que nada porque no conozco que exista en éste. Sospecho que la tradición se hace también en lugares catalanohablantes (no se si en todos). Es decir, en Cataluña sí que se usa en castellano y se entiende. Respecto a si se conoce y se usa en otros lugares, espera a que respondan los compas que están por allí.

Datos wikipédicos: Según la wikipedia, antes se usaba cualquier material ligero (para que no lo note el que la lleva colgada) y no siempre tenía forma de personilla, podía ser una hoja o una piel de conejo. Se ve que por eso se llama_ llufa_ (como el pedo que no huele), por su ligereza. Y por que presentan una analogía con las almas de los degollados que vagan los últimos días del año. 

Espero que te ayude al menos un poco.


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

chics said:


> Hola
> 
> En catalán tenemos dos palabras para "pedo", simplificando mucho: *llufa* se refiere al olor, y *pet* al sonido. Esto sólo se usa en catalán, si se hace en castellano se considera una palabra catalana insertada. Este es el significado que has encontrado en el buscador.
> 
> Pero *llufa* tiene otro significado, como te ha señalado Trastolillo. Se trata de un muñeco recortado en papel, típicamente en una revista o diario viejo, que se cuelga con un celo a la espalda de tantas víctimas como sea posible, como broma, el día de los inocentes. Se suelen confeccionar a gran escala, así. En Cataluña usamos esta misma palabra en catalán y en castellano, más que nada porque no conozco que exista en éste. Sospecho que la tradición se hace también en lugares catalanohablantes (no se si en todos). Es decir, en Cataluña sí que se usa en castellano y se entiende. Respecto a si se conoce y se usa en otros lugares, espera a que respondan los compas que están por allí.
> 
> Datos wikipédicos: Según la wikipedia, antes se usaba cualquier material ligero (para que no lo note el que la lleva colgada) y no siempre tenía forma de personilla, podía ser una hoja o una piel de conejo. Se ve que por eso se llama_ llufa_ (como el pedo que no huele), por su ligereza. Y por que presentan una analogía con las almas de los degollados que vagan los últimos días del año.
> 
> Espero que te ayude al menos un poco.


Sí, me has ayudado muchísimo. Gracias.

Pero, tengo algunas preguntas:

1) ¿Cómo que un piel de conejo? Sé qué significa literalmente, pero no me parece que fuera eso a qué te referiste.

2) ¿De qué hablas cuando dices de las almas de los degollados que vagan los últimos días del año? Sabía que los españoles eran muy supersticiosos pero, ¡Díos Mío! Me suena muy oscuro.

3) Tambien, ¿por qué fueron degollados estos niños supongo?


----------



## chics

GuerrerodelEspañol069 said:


> Pero, tengo algunas preguntas:
> 
> 1) ¿Cómo que una piel de conejo? Sé qué significa literalmente, pero no me parece que fuera eso a qué te referiste.
> 
> 2) ¿De qué hablas cuando dices de las almas de los degollados que vagan los últimos días del año? Sabía que los españoles eran muy supersticiosos pero, ¡Díos Mío! Me suena muy oscuro.
> 
> 3) También, ¿por qué fueron degollados estos niños supongo?


1) Sí, es eso. Literalmente. Hace un par de años se puso de moda colgarse una bola de pelo de conejo (o de imitación) en el bolso o el neceser del cole y no parecía tan Hannibal Lecter como en este contexto. Y son ligeras. También caras, comparadas con periódico usado, especialmente.

2) 3) Te lo ha explicado Trastolillo. Yo no sé más. Vaya, ni siquiera sabía lo de los jefes de las fábricas ¡qué cabrones!

Una técnica para colgarla es saludar dando palmaditas en la espalda o abrazando. Estoy segura de que es el día del año que más abrazo 

@RIU


----------



## RIU

chics said:


> 2) 3) Te lo ha explicado Trastolillo. Yo no sé más. Vaya, ni siquiera sabía lo de los jefes de las fábricas ¡qué cabrones!



Nunca he visto la sangre llegar al río. Lo típico: niño, ve al Paco y le pides la llave de girar la fábrica, y el chaval vuelve con un pedazo hierro que pesa tres del quince. O, lima esto y sobre todo que no falte el aceite, con lo que ya ves lo que hace el chaval, y para cuando se da cuenta, ya ha aprendido cómo se lima una cosa.

Recuerdo que otra que se hacía por los inocentes era ir a buscar _els neulers_. Una máquina que en teoría hace _neules_, y el chaval, se viene acarreando una caja llena de hierros que pesa lo suyo.


----------



## chics

Espero que al menos después le dieran una neula, igualmente, jeje...

¡Qué interesante! Gracias


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

Algo que no pillo completamente es el sentido detrás de las bromas, gracias y mofas.

Me suena este día a un día que temenos en Inglaterra el 1 de abril, en el que contamos chistes y gastar bromas hasta el mediodía. De hecho, según wordreference los días son iguales, aunque claramente no, puesto que el día de los Santos Inocentes occure el 28 de diciembre. Pero lo que sea.

Última pregunta: ¿es llufe o llufa? ¿O ambos?



RIU said:


> El reto era colgarlo en el coche de la Poli y ahí lo dejo.





chics said:


> 1) Sí, es eso. Literalmente. Hace un par de años se puso de moda colgarse una bola de pelo de conejo (o de imitación) en el bolso o el neceser del cole y no parecía tan Hannibal Lecter como en este contexto. Y son ligeras. También caras, comparadas con periódico usado, especialmente.
> 
> 2) 3) Te lo ha explicado Trastolillo. Yo no sé más. Vaya, ni siquiera sabía lo de los jefes de las fábricas ¡qué cabrones!
> 
> Una técnica para colgarla es saludar dando palmaditas en la espalda o abrazando. Estoy segura de que es el día del año que más abrazo
> 
> @RIU


La cosa del pelo de conejo a mí me parece extraño, pero aparte de eso supongo que suena como un día bastante divertido.



RIU said:


> Nunca he visto la sangre llegar al río. Lo típico: niño, ve al Paco y le pides la llave de girar la fábrica, y el chaval vuelve con un pedazo hierro que pesa tres del quince. O, lima esto y sobre todo que no falte el aceite, con lo que ya ves lo que hace el chaval, y para cuando se da cuenta, ya ha aprendido cómo se lima una cosa.
> 
> Recuerdo que otra que se hacía por los inocentes era ir a buscar _els neulers_. Una máquina que en teoría hace _neules_, y el chaval, se viene acarreando una caja llena de hierros que pesa lo suyo.


Quizá no sea para mí, pero realmente no entiendo todo. Lo entiendo hasta "O, lima...".


----------



## Dymn

GuerrerodelEspañol069 said:


> Última pregunta: ¿es llufe o llufa? ¿O ambos?


_Llufa_, sólo que el plural de las palabras acabadas en -_a_ en catalán es _-es_.


----------



## chics

GuerrerodelEspañol069 said:


> La cosa del pelo de conejo a mí me parece extraño, pero aparte de eso supongo que suena como un día bastante divertido.


Sí que lo es. Los niños se lo pasan muy bien colgando llufas a otros niños y a adultos, y además suelen tener vía libre para hacer travesuras. En los periódicos también se suele añadir una noticia en broma.


----------



## Penyafort

chics said:


> En catalán tenemos dos palabras para "pedo", simplificando mucho: *llufa* se refiere al olor, y *pet* al sonido.



Una pequeña apreciación. En realidad, ambos se refieren al sonido: el _pet _es la ventosidad sonora y la _llufa _la insonora (de ahí la asociación con el olor, al carecer de sonido); de ahí también lo de _petar _«estallar» y _fer llufa _«fallar, salir rana». Tiene traducción al castellano en la palabra «follón» o, más coloquialmente, «zullón». Y casi seguro que, localmente, contará con más.

Para el significado de la mofa que se cuelga a la espalda, también añadiría a la traducción de «maza» mencionada anteriormente la de «rabo», que el DRAE recoge como coloquial pero que es la única que yo he oído en castellano.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Penyafort said:


> Una pequeña apreciación. En realidad, ambos se refieren al sonido: el _pet _es la ventosidad sonora y la _llufa _la insonora


Por aquí también decimos un *sordo* o un *luis,* con el mismo sentido de* llufa. *


----------



## Xiscomx

Para ampliar vocabulario: *Ver aquí*.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Xiscomx said:


> Para ampliar vocabulario: *Ver aquí*.


Al "pedo con copos" aquí lo llamamos "con premio".


----------



## chics

Kaxgufen said:


> Al "pedo con copos" aquí lo llamamos "con premio".


¿Este es el que deja manchita marrón?


----------



## RIU

GuerrerodelEspañol069 said:


> Lo entiendo hasta "O, lima...".



Es una disyuntiva con la que me he quedado bien a gustico, lo reconozco.

...que pesa tres del quince, o (o bien / o otro ejemplo), lima esto...


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

Dymn said:


> _Llufa_, sólo que el plural de las palabras acabadas en -_a_ en catalán es _-es_.


Ah vale. Gracias.


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

chics said:


> Sí que lo es. Los niños se lo pasan muy bien colgando llufas a otros niños y a adultos, y además suelen tener vía libre para hacer travesuras. En los periódicos también se suele añadir una noticia en broma.


Definitivamente es algo que quiero experimentar ya.


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

Penyafort said:


> Una pequeña apreciación. En realidad, ambos se refieren al sonido: el _pet _es la ventosidad sonora y la _llufa _la insonora (de ahí la asociación con el olor, al carecer de sonido); de ahí también lo de _petar _«estallar» y _fer llufa _«fallar, salir rana». Tiene traducción al castellano en la palabra «follón» o, más coloquialmente, «zullón». Y casi seguro que, localmente, contará con más.
> 
> Para el significado de la mofa que se cuelga a la espalda, también añadiría a la traducción de «maza» mencionada anteriormente la de «rabo», que el DRAE recoge como coloquial pero que es la única que yo he oído en castellano.


¿A qué te refieres cuando mencionas "petar" y "estallar"? ¿Dices que se usan para referirse a "echarse pedos"?

También, entiendo el uso de "zullón" pero, pensé que "follón" se refería a un alboroto o una bronco y al buscarlo aquí no pude encontrar nada de este significado.

Es más, ¿cómo que maza? Para mí eso se refiere a un arma, una herramienta usada en la matanza y una baqueta.


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

Kaxgufen said:


> Por aquí también decimos un *sordo* o un *luis,* con el mismo sentido de* llufa. *


"Sordo" entiendo porque no suena nada pero, ¿luis? Es una antigua moneda, ¿no?


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

Xiscomx said:


> Para ampliar vocabulario: *Ver aquí*.


Nunca hubiera esperado que catalán tendría una gama tan amplia para describir los pedos.

¿Es que "llufa" es una combinación de "llorina" y "bufa" como se dijo?


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

Kaxgufen said:


> Al "pedo con copos" aquí lo llamamos "con premio".


Supongo que hablas de cuando alguien se echa un pedo y algo más sólido se sale, ¿no?


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

RIU said:


> Es una disyuntiva con la que me he quedado bien a gustico, lo reconozco.
> 
> ...que pesa tres del quince, o (o bien / o otro ejemplo), lima esto...


¿Qué significa?


----------



## Kaxgufen

GuerrerodelEspañol069 said:


> ¿luis? Es una antigua moneda, ¿no?


No por acá. Debe ser algo así como onomatopéyico. la onomatopeya de algo silencioso. Todo un oxímoron.


----------



## Xiscomx

GuerrerodelEspañol069 said:


> ¿Es que "llufa" es una combinación de "llorina" y "bufa" como se dijo?


No, no lo es. Llorina es una palabra genuina de la ciudad de Palma y se refiere a una densa y apestosa ventosidad flotante exenta de sonido alguno, por lo que, en una reunión, nadie es capaz de ver el mude de color de nadie, excepto si alguien exagera el disimulo. En español el antónimo de _llorina _es «cuesco».
En cuanto a ventosidades, _llufa _y _bufa _son intercambiables, siendo esta última la más usada en Mallorca.
Por lo que respecta a _llufa _como 'muñeco de papel', en España se conoce como «monigote de papel» (tanto en mallorlán como en cataquín se le llama _monigot de paper_, creo). Este monigote solo se usaba el día de los Santos Inocentes (28 de diciembre) para gastar bromas de miel; hodierno ha caído en total desuso gracias, quizá, a la aparición de los móviles; ¿qué culpa tendrán los móviles de eso?


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

Kaxgufen said:


> No por acá. Debe ser algo así como onomatopéyico. la onomatopeya de algo silencioso. Todo un oxímoron.


Ah vale. Eso tiene sentido.


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

Xiscomx said:


> No, no lo es. Llorina es una palabra genuina de la ciudad de Palma y se refiere a una densa y apestosa ventosidad flotante exenta de sonido alguno, por lo que, en una reunión, nadie es capaz de ver el mude de color de nadie, excepto si alguien exagera el disimulo. En español el antónimo de _llorina _es «cuesco».
> En cuanto a ventosidades, _llufa _y _bufa _son intercambiables, siendo esta última la más usada en Mallorca.
> Por lo que respecta a _llufa _como 'muñeco de papel', en España se conoce como «monigote de papel» (tanto en mallorlán como en cataquín se le llama _monigot de paper_, creo). Este monigote solo se usaba el día de los Santos Inocentes (28 de diciembre) para gastar bromas de miel; hodierno ha caído en total desuso gracias, quizá, a la aparición de los móviles; ¿qué culpa tendrán los móviles de eso?


Ah bueno.

¿Así que hay varias palabras españoles diferentes para el mismo propósito?


----------



## chics

GuerrerodelEspañol069 said:


> "Sordo" entiendo porque no suena nada pero, ¿luis? Es una antigua moneda, ¿no?


Pues "Luiiiiiiiiis" es lo que antiguamente se decía al posar para hacerse una foto y aparecer en ella con sonrisa etrusca.

*"Antiguamente" es antes de los teléfonos con cámara y los _selfies_, que lo sustituyeron por poner cara de pato, como si fueras a dar un beso a alguien.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

GuerrerodelEspañol069 said:


> ¿Así que hay varias palabras español*a*s diferentes para el mismo propósito?


Claro, como en cualquier idioma... Son los llamados sinónimos 

Saludos


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

chics said:


> Pues "Luiiiiiiiiis" es lo que antiguamente se decía al posar para hacerse una foto y aparecer en ella con sonrisa etrusca.
> 
> *"Antiguamente" es antes de los teléfonos con cámara y los _selfies_, que lo sustituyeron por poner cara de pato, como si fueras a dar un beso a alguien.


Qué interesante. No sabía eso. ¿Había una razón particular por eso o sólo era así?


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Claro, como en cualquier idioma... Son los llamados sinónimos
> 
> Saludos


¡Ay, ni de coña! Nunca los he escuchado. ¿Cuáles son estos sinónimos de que hablas?   

Que obviamente sé cuales son sinónimos. Me referí a varias palabras para el propósito de que hemos estado hablando por largo tiempo, como una lista equivalente de la que XiscomX nos puso generosamente. Sabes?


----------



## chics

GuerrerodelEspañol069 said:


> Qué interesante. No sabía eso. ¿Había una razón particular por eso o sólo era así?


No lo sé. Supongo que al decir la "i", la boca se estira en horizontal. Como al decir "queso" en inglés.


----------



## GuerrerodelEspañol069

chics said:


> No lo sé. Supongo que al decir la "i", la boca se estira en horizontal. Como al decir "queso" en inglés.


Ah quizás. Eso tendría sentido.


----------

